# Convince me not to buy a Ride Warpig.



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I found out my local shop still has a Large Warpig in stock for 20% off, so it'd be around the $450CAD mark. A buddy has one and says it's the best board he's ever ridden, and he's an incredibly good rider. Along with reading so many positive reviews, I've wanted this board all season. 

Ultimately I was thinking of getting rid of my Custom X as I really don't _need_ a board that stiff, although I do love it. As well as my Super 8, because unless it's super deep powder, I'd rather be on my other boards. It's only seen 8-9 days this season. 

My thoughts with the Warpig are it's versatility. Super wide so I could lay ridiculous trenches with it, great profile for powder, while being in a smaller package I could still play around and do some park laps on it. The other board I was considering getting was a 164W Ride Alter Ego for Carve+Pow performance, being a bit easier to ride than the Custom X I might enjoy it more. 

Problem being, I've only got 6 days of riding left here, though I am then heading back to NZ. Being realistic I definitely don't need my Custom X there either, and my Huck Knife handles ice pretty well. I don't want to spend the money, but I do want the board... And the resale value is definitely there should I choose that route. 

Help!?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

We all want the board but never want to spend the money, therein lies the problem hahaha  

Which means you are going to buy it, let's be honest LOL


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's quite possible haha. 

Also forgot the standard "about me section" 

200-210lb, 9.5 boot, love wide boards. I guess semi advanced carving/freeride and intermediate in the park. I'll ride anything and everything on whatever board I've taken for the day, though the board will also dictate how much of everything to an extent.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy it.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Get two.

Duh.

Edit: and get a beer too.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

You've just done the equivalent of coming to the bar and asking people to convince you not to drink the import beer you've been wanting. You'll only get two types of advice: (A) drink it (or drink two); (B) don't drink it...drink this other one, instead. :wink:


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

You should put that money in your TFSA.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Knew something like that was coming, haha


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

FWIW, my vote is get it. You ride enough to know what you want and will like, your friend has one (and I'm guessing you've probably ridden it). It's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Give your buddy $50 bucks and borrow his.

For the win


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, seems to me you have the perfect opportunity to give it a test ride before buying. $50 though? No way I'd charge a buddy to take a board for a spin. Just buy me a beer.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't know Phedder, but I suspect that if test-riding his friend's board was possible he would have already thought of it and done so. For all we know they're geographically separated (eg. friend is currently in NZ, while OP is in N. America) and a test-ride isn't possible. I'm also guessing that a test ride of any sort (his friend's board or a serendipitous loaner board) isn't likely in the next few days before he leaves for NZ, but he wants to make a decision and possibly buy the board here, while it's available and on sale, and then take it with him to NZ...hence the request for other addict/rider input.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

zc1 said:


> I don't know Phedder, but I suspect that if test-riding his friend's board was possible he would have already thought of it and done so.


I've only ridden with him once when he was on it and I'm not one to ask to swap boards much. Sat next to him on the bus home today though and chatted about it, that's partly what got the stoke kicked up a notch after seeing it on sale hah. 

Everyone in this thread also *sucks* at reading thread titles, and I appreciate that >

Turns out in the 3 days since I was in there last, they'd dropped all hardgoods to 30% off... I had no chance. Tempted to go to bed now so tomorrow comes faster...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I've only ridden with him once when he was on it and I'm not one to ask to swap boards much. Sat next to him on the bus home today though and chatted about it, that's partly what got the stoke kicked up a notch after seeing it on sale hah.


I'm a terrible guesser.



Phedder said:


> Everyone in this thread also *sucks* at reading thread titles, and I appreciate that >


It's easier and more fun to help other people spend their money :grin:

Congrats in advance. Enjoy the board.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, seems to me you have the perfect opportunity to give it a test ride before buying. $50 though? No way I'd charge a buddy to take a board for a spin. Just buy me a beer.


Yeah dude, I let strangers ride my boards at the local hill all the time, and have ridden strangers boards a number of times as well. 

Most recently, I heard some hippy dude talking to his friends about how he didn't know they would be riding at a resort and wished he had a twin to ride as I passed by, so I told him he could take my Type Two for a few laps. Turns out he and his buddies were on their way north to Valdez chasing winter, so they just had their splits and some pow boards. Dude was like "Sweet man, want to take this for a rip?" And pointed at his board on the rack - a Gentemstick T.T 165 Classic (mounted with a tight double positive stance!). It worked out well for me, because that thing was a _really_ fun slush slasher.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Alonzo said:


> Yeah dude, I let strangers ride my boards at the local hill all the time, and have ridden strangers boards a number of times as well.
> 
> Most recently, I heard some hippy dude talking to his friends about how he didn't know they would be riding at a resort and wished he had a twin to ride as I passed by, so I told him he could take my Type Two for a few laps. Turns out he and his buddies were on their way north to Valdez chasing winter, so they just had their splits and some pow boards. Dude was like "Sweet man, want to take this for a rip?" And pointed at his board on the rack - a Gentemstick T.T 165 Classic (mounted with a tight double positive stance!). It worked out well for me, because that thing was a _really_ fun slush slasher.


Aren't worried they might like your board better any they never come back with it? I would be a bit nervous to do that, unless i liked their board better in the first place of coarse lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fazy said:


> Aren't worried they might like your board better any they never come back with it? I would be a bit nervous to do that, unless i liked their board better in the first place of coarse lol


You obviously haven't heard of Gentemstick.

If someone ever offers you to try out their Gentemstick

When you see it, you'll gladly hand your board over.


TT


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah not familiar with it. 

I just looked it up though, its too rich for my blood. 

But hey if you read the post he didn't know what board the hippy guy had till after he offered him his twin.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

fazy said:


> Aren't worried they might like your board better any they never come back with it? I would be a bit nervous to do that, unless i liked their board better in the first place of coarse lol


If the guy looks trustworthy to me, I trust them - I just go with my gut. I also live in the Yukon, so it helps that my resort riding is done primarily at a small community hill in a remote, northern setting in Canada. Our hill feels like a great big club. Almost everyone riding on any given day are season pass holders.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If you buy it, a puppy will die.

How's that for a reason?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> If you buy it, a puppy will die.
> 
> How's that for a reason?


I bought it, rode it, love it. 

I'm not even sorry, totally worth it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Bahahaha! Good for you!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Phedder said:


> I bought it, rode it, love it.
> 
> I'm not even sorry, totally worth it.


Totally worth an innocent puppy dying?

You are a cruel cold-hearted beast!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I bought it, rode it, love it.
> 
> I'm not even sorry, totally worth it.


RIP little puppy.
Some of us DO care.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> f00bar said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy it, a puppy will die.
> ...


That's awesome man. Everyone that I know that's rode it has said the same thing. Even my shop owner friend says it's one of the best boards he's ridden in a long time, even tho he doesnt sell it at his shop loll.

Going thru similar dilemma atm but with the Alter Ego ... like checking it online daily, type of dilemma haha.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ctoma said:


> Totally worth an innocent puppy dying?
> 
> You are a cruel cold-hearted beast!


Hey now, no one said anything about innocent. I like to think it had attacked a toddler and then shat on the rug. Totally deserved what was coming. 



GDimac said:


> That's awesome man. Everyone that I know that's rode it has said the same thing. Even my shop owner friend says it's one of the best boards he's ridden in a long time, even tho he doesnt sell it at his shop loll.
> 
> Going thru similar dilemma atm but with the Alter Ego ... like checking it online daily, type of dilemma haha.


First day was full on slush, today was about as hard as it can get before I'd consider it icy, and it held really well. Obviously not Custom X level grip which I'd usually take out on a day like today, but man I still had a blast, it only faultered on relatively high speed deep heelside carves. Also broke 90km/h on it and felt totally comfortable and stable. Fingers crossed tomorrow has some pow for further testing! I'll write some board reviews of what I've been riding once my season's fully over, but I can see this helping me reduce my quiver for sure. 

https://thinkempire.com/snowboard-shop/snowboards/ride-alter-ego-159-snowboard-wt17.html

Go on, you know you want to...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Hey now, no one said anything about innocent. I like to think it had attacked a toddler and then shat on the rug. Totally deserved what was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLL yup. On that exact one everyday.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

F1EA said:


> RIP little puppy.
> Some of us DO care.


This is Bob Barker delivering an e-punch to Phedder:


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Hey now, no one said anything about innocent. I like to think it had attacked a toddler and then shat on the rug. Totally deserved what was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any issues with getting it on edge compare to your "normal" width boards? I wonder how it would ride for people with smaller feet (US9 or smaller).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowman55 said:


> Did you have any issues with getting it on edge compare to your "normal" width boards? I wonder how it would ride for people with smaller feet (US9 or smaller).


Well, I don't really have any normal width boards. I'm down to a 9.5 boot and all the boards I ride regularly are wides. It is significantly wider than the rest of them though, which is partly why I love it so much. Being able to almost lie down on a _heelside_ carve is just a ridiculous feeling I need more of! 

It's certainly not difficult edge to edge. I spent most of this afternoon in some pretty tight trees with zero issues. It's actually easier edge to edge than my wide Custom X. Someone with a size 9 or less coming from a regular (say 250mm) waist board would likely notice a little lag, but once you figure it out it's easy enough to compensate for/drive the board a little differently.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

So sick man. Be pumped to read your thoughts on it. If I could find one in Aus/Nz in Large I'd buy it straight away. Haven't seen one left that's not like $900 AUD.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sush1 said:


> So sick man. Be pumped to read your thoughts on it. If I could find one in Aus/Nz in Large I'd buy it straight away. Haven't seen one left that's not like $900 AUD.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ride/237993-ride-warpig-large.html


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol, thanks for that Jae. Everything I said in that review still stands and I'm probably approaching 60 days on it. It's in shockingly good shape as well, very durable, still tonnes of snap.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Good review. Sounds like a solid board.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

What are the models similar to Warpig?
Similar I mean:
01. Directional
02. Short
03. All mountain (not only powder but groomers too).

Thanks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

virtu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What are the models similar to Warpig?
> Similar I mean:
> ...


LibTech Short Fat
Yes 420 & 420 PH
Marhar Lumberjack
Never Summer Instagator


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fullbag supernaut. https://fullbag.com/collections/snowsurfs/products/supernaut


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Korua Shapes Tranny Finder


----------

